# Is my mare going to foal sooner than we thought?? Pics!



## Spotted (Sep 19, 2012)

sounds like it. I would keep an eye on her


----------



## JennyVee (Feb 22, 2013)

Spotted said:


> sounds like it. I would keep an eye on her


Ahh how exciting!!  Oh I keep an eye on this one, trust me  I'm out in the yard checking her every couple of hours or so! I need to get a camera so I can watch from inside!


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

She's a cute mare. Got any pics of the daddy?


----------



## Army wife (Apr 29, 2012)

Is she bagged up?


----------



## JennyVee (Feb 22, 2013)

*Blondie's Foaling Thread: Due Pretty Much Whenever!*

Hey, everyone! This is my first shot at a foaling thread, so please bare with me!  Blondie is my 11 year old palomino mare. She's been with me since June of 2011. She's a beautiful golden color with two white rear socks and a stripe. Blondie apparently doesn't have the greatest past; she was rescued around the age of 4. She was severely neglected, abused, and heavily in foal. She has the scars to prove it; a black mark going down her face and a small eye injury. Thankfully, she can see very well out of her eye, it just has a small "cloud" in it. She gave birth to a healthy filly and was the best mother she could possibly be. She has since had one other foal (he is 3 or 4 now) and she is currently in foal again! This is Blondie's first time foaling here. I feel very privileged to be able to be by her side on this wonderful journey. The sire of the foal has been with me since March, 2012. His name is Snazz. He is a homozygous tobiano paint. He has sired dozens of foals, all of which came out big, strong and healthy. We are praying this foal does the same! Now, let's see some pregnancy progression pics, shall we!:
Pre-Pregnancy (when i first got her)
http://i147.photobucket.com/albums/r290/ccqcc/297727_222283267834668_1349761340_n.jpg

305279_222283297834665_1164574477_n.jpg Photo by ccqcc | Photobucket

With Snazz 
http://i147.photobucket.com/albums/r290/ccqcc/544659_393941300668863_2135108916_n.jpg

Pregnancy (dates are in the links)
http://i147.photobucket.com/albums/r290/ccqcc/july27.jpg

http://i147.photobucket.com/albums/r290/ccqcc/august12.jpg

http://i147.photobucket.com/albums/r290/ccqcc/october1.jpg

http://i147.photobucket.com/albums/r290/ccqcc/october30.jpg

http://i147.photobucket.com/albums/r290/ccqcc/february3.jpg

Feb 22
http://i147.photobucket.com/albums/r290/ccqcc/823628_488001024596223_1298428046_o.jpg


For the past week or so, Blondie has been restless and exhausted. She walks around the pasture a lot and appears uncomfortable. Yesterday, her belly looked considerably smaller (to me) than it has in a while. The foal was still moving around lots, like normal  Today, her belly seems to have dropped more than before. I have not taken any pictures yet today, but her utters are warm and a little "thicker" than normal. She has not bagged up, but she appears to have a little bit of waxing (I'm assuming--it's a crusty yellow substance). Her vulva was very relaxed, but now it's more swollen. She's had a reddish-brown discharge for a few days (it is dry when I see it), but I was told it is normal, since she is close to giving birth. She seems a lot more "clingy;" She usually doesn't have much to do with people unless they're handling her or it's feeding time, but now every time she sees me, she's stuck to me like glue! Hopefully these are all good signs. I had expected her to be due around mid-to-late March (I had her and Snazz together from the day he got here until early May--she is an incredibly shy breeder, so I wanted to make sure she would let him!). I thought she had made him wait until April, but maybe not! I look forward to sharing everything with you guys and I hope this foal comes out safe and sound!


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

I hope so to, but



Remember Thumper's mother, Remember Thumper's mother, Remember Thumper's mother, Remember Thumper's mother, Remember Thumper's mother, Remember Thumper's mother, Remember Thumper's mother, Remember Thumper's mother, Remember Thumper's mother, Remember Thumper's mother,


----------



## riccil0ve (Mar 28, 2009)

What is the purpose of breeding these two horses together?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## JennyVee (Feb 22, 2013)

Golden Horse said:


> I hope so to, but
> 
> 
> 
> Remember Thumper's mother, Remember Thumper's mother, Remember Thumper's mother, Remember Thumper's mother, Remember Thumper's mother, Remember Thumper's mother, Remember Thumper's mother, Remember Thumper's mother, Remember Thumper's mother, Remember Thumper's mother,


I can't say I understand. I mean, I understand what you're saying, just not why, I suppose.


----------



## JennyVee (Feb 22, 2013)

riccil0ve said:


> What is the purpose of breeding these two horses together?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Because they both produce great foals. I had already be planning with his previous owner to breed them (he was up for stud for nearly a decade) for almost a year, but I bought him instead. This will be his last foal, I plan to have him gelded.

I plan on keeping the foal.


----------



## MsBHavin (Nov 29, 2010)

Has she seen a vet at all? Do you have a safer place away from the stud? I've known of studs to reach over a fence to get at a foal. Plus in some of the pictures you've got barbed wire and that's not a safe situation for a foal.


----------



## JennyVee (Feb 22, 2013)

MsBHavin said:


> Has she seen a vet at all? Do you have a safer place away from the stud? I've known of studs to reach over a fence to get at a foal. Plus in some of the pictures you've got barbed wire and that's not a safe situation for a foal.


Yes she has. She's not near the stud now  We have four pastures, so they are separated by an entire pasture now. We do have barbed wire at certain parts, but the foal will not be near all that!


----------



## JennyVee (Feb 22, 2013)

EquineBovine-- Thank you!  Here's a pic of the stallion, trying to come inside! Lol 
http://i147.photobucket.com/albums/r290/ccqcc/415548_363983860331274_825932165_o.jpg

Army Wife-- She is not bagged up yet, but I checked her today and it looks like she might just be starting to! Her utters are warm and I thought I saw some wax (it was a crusty yellow substance).

I would also like to say THANK YOU to everyone who has replied to this. You guys are pretty much the only few who haven't said anything rude about me or my horses on here. I really appreciate that, a lot.


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

He has a smart head cute ears lol what are you hoping for? Are you going to keep it?
And sorry you haven't had a good experience here. There is a lot of information on this site and a lot of helpful people so I hope it gets better for you


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

JennyVee said:


> I can't say I understand. I mean, I understand what you're saying, just not why, I suppose.


Because I really do wish the baby well, but I can't think of anything polite to say about breeding a rescue mare, of no particular merit apart from a pretty color, to a stud who is much the same without the abusive background.

So I will not add anything else, just I wish the baby, and the mare all the best.


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

Golden Horse said:


> Because I really do wish the baby well, but I can't think of anything polite to say about breeding a rescue mare, of no particular merit apart from a pretty color, to a stud who is much the same without the abusive background.
> 
> So I will not add anything else, just I wish the baby, and the mare all the best.


She never said anything about breeding for color? 

Both are very gorgeous horses. Itll be interesting to see how baby turns out!keep us updated


----------



## MsBHavin (Nov 29, 2010)

Roperchick said:


> She never said anything about breeding for color?
> 
> Both are very gorgeous horses. Itll be interesting to see how baby turns out!keep us updated


What are the other options involved in breeding an unproven grade rescue mare with a mild roach back, and an unproven stud?


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Roperchick said:


> She never said anything about breeding for color?


Nor did I, that is your assumption, I just said that the mare was a pretty color, which she is, and the stud is also colorful, that is fact.


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

Certainly nothing was said by the OP about any registrations, accomplishments of either the mare or stud, so my question would be the same-as well as again, OP-has the mare had her appropriate shots, seen the vet, etc? Or are you pretty much just crossing your fingers and hoping for the best?

It will be interesting to see what the foal looks like for sure-Hopefully it will get the best attributes of both mare and stud and will be healthy.


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

I wish you happy and healthy foaling vibes!! Love the mare especially. They'll have a gorgeous foal.


----------



## MissColors (Jul 17, 2011)

... y'all are rude. 

I wish you the best and that is very exciting to have your very own foal from horses you've selected. My friends tell me its exciting. The mare and the stallion are both beautiful. Please keep us updated with lots of pics and ignore the nay Sayers. This is going to be a personal foal now one you want to keep for breeding. So they shouldn't judge. I'm excited to see what your mare throws. What pattern is the stallion? Overo? I suck at those things.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## soenjer55 (Dec 4, 2011)

I wish most of you WOULD remember Thumper's mother.
My opinion on your horses are irrelevant and therefore will remain unstated, I hope you have a safe birth, and a happy foal!


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

MissColors said:


> What pattern is the stallion? Overo? I suck at those things.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 I'm not the op, but I'll answer your question. The stud is tobiano and most likely frame. With all the negative posts she may not want to post on the thread.


----------



## Army wife (Apr 29, 2012)

EB, I LOVE your signature!!!!

JennyVee, do you have any pictures of her bag? That would be really helpful. And a pic of her vulva too. She won't have wax until she is bagged up all the way. That yellow crusty stuff is said to be plugs for her nipples. I assume it's natures way of keeping bad things out, and good things in.


----------



## Army wife (Apr 29, 2012)

I hope you and your horses well. Ignore the rude posters on here, they will eventually find something better to do with their time. Please continue to update this thread. I'm very interested to see what your mare throws.


----------



## cmarie (Dec 19, 2011)

This should be a very nice little foal, happy foaling.


----------



## JennyVee (Feb 22, 2013)

EquineBovine said:


> He has a smart head cute ears lol what are you hoping for? Are you going to keep it?
> And sorry you haven't had a good experience here. There is a lot of information on this site and a lot of helpful people so I hope it gets better for you


Thanks! He's an absolute doll, little kids can ride this guy by themselves with no problems. He's wonderful! I'm really hoping for a boy  I'm not really a breeder, this is only my second time. My dad has been doing this for a really long time and he's helping me learn it all. I'm hoping for a boy this time! Last time it was a filly, so I'd like to see how they differ and whatnot. I'll definitely be keeping it!  
And it's alright, I really do love this site! It just has some people that like to comment on every single little thing (and are quite rude about it, at that!) but I try to ignore it


----------



## maddiemaisie (Jul 31, 2009)

Love mummy horse.....just the sort i'd pick  Cant wait to see foal, good luck hope all goes smoothly, please keep this updated......will be waiting for pics


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

Any pics of the filly? As I'm in the south and my nags are up north I'm having really bad horse withdrawal so I come here to get my fix lol any more signs today?


----------



## JennyVee (Feb 22, 2013)

maddiemaisie said:


> Love mummy horse.....just the sort i'd pick  Cant wait to see foal, good luck hope all goes smoothly, please keep this updated......will be waiting for pics


Thank you! She's really a great one  I'll definitely keep you guys updated! I can't wait to see the foal either... would be awesome to get a buckskin paint or palo paint! I'll be happy no matter what, though 

I'm going to upload pictures of her bag (or lackthereof it seems!) and whatnot soon, gotta charge my phone! I noticed that her stomach was jerking and pulsing a lot a minute ago, almost like I could see her heart beating VERY well in her lower abdomen where I usually see the foal moving... it was weird! Then she turned around and I could see that her vulva is opening and closing every few seconds or so. What could that mean?? My last mare who foaled gave absolutely NO warning, so this is all pretty different for me!


----------



## JennyVee (Feb 22, 2013)

Just to point this out-- I'm not a "breeder." I don't breed and sell or anything like that; I bred these two because they have the best personalities of any horses I've ever been around in my entire life. Combining the two will make a very fine foal, in my opinion. They're both incredibly gentle, love everyone, can be ridden by anyone, and give us no trouble whatsoever. Snazz is registered with the APHA and has nice bloodlines---I didn't know I was supposed to "prove" my horses to be worthy of breeding, I just thought some would be interested in seeing how the foal turned out and whatnot.  Blondie is also a great mother, she has thrown absolutely GORGEOUS foals with beautiful personalities and conformation.


----------



## JennyVee (Feb 22, 2013)

And I wasn't ignoring anyone's comments btw!! Most of the comments didn't show up for some reason


----------



## soenjer55 (Dec 4, 2011)

You don't owe anyone an explanation, even if they feel entitled to it, so don't worry. If passive-aggressively picking on people who post foaling threads on a horse forum actually did anything useful, they would have solved the problem that gives them their righteous purpose long ago. 
Do you know when they bred?


----------



## JennyVee (Feb 22, 2013)

soenjer55 said:


> You don't owe anyone an explanation, even if they feel entitled to it, so don't worry. If passive-aggressively picking on people who post foaling threads on a horse forum actually did anything useful, they would have solved the problem that gives them their righteous purpose long ago.
> Do you know when they bred?


Thank you, I agree! I DON'T own anyone an explanation. Thanks for that, makes me feel much better! 

I'm not sure about the date, Blondie is kind of a shy breeder (in front of humans--she's never been caught!). We put them together on March 10, they could have bred right away. I'm positive it happened in March, though. She stopped going into season after that.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

I would ask everyone to remember that there is now a warning when you post in the breeding section



> Please note that in many cases, breeding a horse is a controversial topic. Many feel that, with the number of horses going to slaughter and the economy in the state it is, breeding unregistered, unproven horses, who's foals would be without inherent value and would therefore have great difficulty finding new homes if necessary, is irresponsible. If the horse you would like to discuss breeding has any specific accolades (awards, pedigree, etc.), please share them at the outset so that others understand that the foal in question has decent prospects and can reply accordingly.
> On the other hand, if you are simply looking to breed a companion animal you are fond of or the like, you are of course welcome to start a thread, but please be advised that, because this is a public forum and posts invite replies, you are likely to hear from people who consider it irresponsible to take on the risks and expense of bringing a foal with dim prospects into the world when there are already many fine companion animals going to slaughter.
> While we don't like to see anyone's feelings hurt at the Horse Forum, we would be remiss if we did not allow members to educate those who's plans to breed tend to contribute to the collective suffering of the horses we all love.
> By agreeing to this and creating a thread in the Horse Breeding forum, you acknowledge that your thread is subject to criticism and understand that you have the option of not creating it.


This means that anyone who chooses to go ahead and post in this area does so with the knowledge that not everyone will post "Oh pretty horse, can't wait to see the baby" This is a topic that a lot of us feel very strongly about, and yes it is totally up to the OP if she reads or agrees or responds to any of the posters, but we have every right to post, and state our thoughts, that is the very nature of a forum.


----------



## JennyVee (Feb 22, 2013)

More pictures of Blondie from today! Some of these turned out really small, sorry about that :/ had to use my husband's phone for a bit!
As you can see, she looks pretty exhausted. She's been pacing a good bit today. Her belly also looks smaller, but I can still feel the foal moving.









She isn't bagging up, but her nipples are much bigger. Her utters do feel thicker.









Her vulva does look relaxed and slightly swollen. She has some dry discharge, but I've had several people look at her and tell me it was normal. Also contacted a vet, but they didn't feel the need to come out since she's so close to giving birth. She was also "winking" earlier for a few minutes; the inside is a dark pink color.









This is how she's been holding her tail; usually it is more over to the side. As you can see, her hips are starting to sink in a lot (they look a little worse in person). She looked nothing like this before. Is this because she's relaxing back there? Her muscles are also starting to soften up a lot all throughout her hind end.









That's pretty much all she has going on today!

I also figured I'd include some pictures of the daddy-to-be. I love my beautiful boy and nothing anyone says about him will change that!



























*The mare below belongs to my father*


----------



## JennyVee (Feb 22, 2013)

Golden Horse said:


> I would ask everyone to remember that there is now a warning when you post in the breeding section
> 
> 
> 
> This means that anyone who chooses to go ahead and post in this area does so with the knowledge that not everyone will post "Oh pretty horse, can't wait to see the baby" This is a topic that a lot of us feel very strongly about, and yes it is totally up to the OP if she reads or agrees or responds to any of the posters, but we have every right to post, and state our thoughts, that is the very nature of a forum.


I agree fully with you on this! My feelings haven't been hurt; the way I look at it, everyone is entitled to an opinion, whether it be nice or not. If someone reacted EXTREMELY rudely, which hasn't much happened to be on here, I would simply ignore it and move on. This is exactly why I haven't been whining about it!  I have no hard feelings against anyone on this site.

The sire of this foal is registered, the mother is not (to my knowledge, anyway-- if she is, I don't have the documents). This doesn't matter to me because the foal will be used for the same things his/her parents are; life-long companions and trail horses. I don't live on a farm. I don't deal with horses for a living. I don't sell horses, period. When they come here, they stay until their time is up on Earth. We have three horses total. Two are mine, the other is mine as well, but my father bought her for me (she's registered with TWHBEA AND SSHBEA). Blondie is the only unregistered horse I have. Both of the others have very nice bloodlines.


----------



## soenjer55 (Dec 4, 2011)

Nobody ever questioned your right, Golden Horse. Just because you CAN doesn't mean you SHOULD, however. 
Although I would like to point out a small piece of this, if I may, as I am slightly puzzled.
"While we don't like to see anyone's feelings hurt at the Horse Forum, we would be remiss if we did not allow members *to educate* those who's plans to breed tend to contribute to the collective suffering of the horses we all love."
If you could show me where you all have been trying to educate the OP, since I'm blind as a bat and seem to have missed it, I'd very much be indebted.
Also, I don't know too much about breeding, but she seems a bit small in the belly... Is that normal at 11 months?


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

I've seen some mares that don't bag up until the day they foal so its not always an accurate read of when it may happen. 

it will definitely be interesting to see what you get from these too. keep us updated with LOTS of pictures lol


have you tried the color calculator for these two? 
http://www.horsetesting.com/CCalculator1.asp


----------



## JennyVee (Feb 22, 2013)

soenjer55 said:


> Also, I don't know too much about breeding, but she seems a bit small in the belly... Is that normal at 11 months?


She has been VERY large for quite a while; in fact, two days ago she had dropped so much I thought she would explode, lol! 
But since last night, she started getting smaller. I got very, very worried, so I did some research and most everything I read said when the foal is moving into the birthing position, they will normally look much smaller. I can still see and feel the foal moving, he/she is very active! He was throwing a party in there earlier today. It slowed down just a little bit tonight, but I also read that the foal stops moving so much when in the birthing position. It also could have been nap time! **Someone PLEASE correct me if I'm wrong about any of this!!!**


----------



## paintedpastures (Jun 21, 2011)

She has the preggo belly going on, but can still see her getting bigger:wink: her privates also don't indicate she will be foaling anytime soon either. Just continue to Keep watch on that udder development & her back end softening up. Find they usually take 3-6weeks to bag up.With that I'd be going with her being bred at the suspected later April breeding


----------



## JennyVee (Feb 22, 2013)

paintedpastures said:


> She has the preggo belly going on, but can still see her getting bigger:wink: her privates also don't indicate she will be foaling anytime soon either. Just continue to Keep watch on that udder development & her back end softening up. Find they usually take 3-6weeks to bag up.With that I'd be going with her being bred at the suspected later April breeding


I would love it if she'd keep him/her in that long! It's going to be pretty chilly out for a little while longer. I just went out to check her and her utter felt warm (not at all hot, just warmer than the rest of her) and it was a tiny bit swollen. Also, she has browish-yellow discharge (a good bit, but not lots) coming out of her vulva. It's kind of thick and gooey... Is this normal? I'm sooo not used to mares who show signs of going into labor, all the ones I've been around have foaled with no bagging up or anything! I have a hard time determining whether things are off or normal for her, since she's different from all the others. >.<;


----------



## soenjer55 (Dec 4, 2011)

It might help to check out some of the other foaling threads on here where the foals are already born- there's lots of information on them, and you can see what the signs were for some of the other mares before they foaled. Someone correct me if I'm wrong, I'm only going off of what I remember from the other foaling threads that I've subscribed to, but I think that might be her mucus plug, is that what it's called?


----------



## JennyVee (Feb 22, 2013)

soenjer55 said:


> It might help to check out some of the other foaling threads on here where the foals are already born- there's lots of information on them, and you can see what the signs were for some of the other mares before they foaled. Someone correct me if I'm wrong, I'm only going off of what I remember from the other foaling threads that I've subscribed to, but I think that might be her mucus plug, is that what it's called?


I'll do that! I've looked through a couple already, but I'll start stalking all of them lol 
I was thinking mucus plug, too! I just wasn't sure how it works with horses... I did research, but I couldn't really find much :/


----------



## JennyVee (Feb 22, 2013)

I thought some of you might be interested in seeing pictures of Blondie's previous foals!
I contacted her previous owner and found out she's had 2 foals so far, one filly and one colt.
This is the filly, Charity









This is the colt, Dancer.









I ALSO found out Blondie was in several western pleasure shows and she did VERY well! She was used as a lesson horse and started on barrels, as well. I think there was more, this is just all I remember at the moment. Looks like my girl may not be as "useless" as some people have said. 
This is from her first show.









**The owner I talked to wasn't the lady I bought her from; it was the girl SHE bought her from. Turns out I wasn't told the truth about some things.***


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

Sorry I don't know the history of your girl so I can't comment on that but I can't wait to see this baby haha


----------



## JennyVee (Feb 22, 2013)

EquineBovine said:


> Sorry I don't know the history of your girl so I can't comment on that but I can't wait to see this baby haha


I can't wait to see, either! I'm thinking he/she is either going to turn out black and white like daddy or maybe even a palomino paint. Snazz was bred to a buckskin mare twice and both times she had a buckskin paint. One didn't make it (the mare was in her late 20s and I believe she aborted late term) but the other one was stunning!


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

Wow. Cute cute babies. And your made looks great in the pics.

Personally I'm all for a grade horse. Just look at my grade gelding Charlie. We don't even know who his sire was but he's the best horse I've owned so far


I think you are gonna have one AWESOME baby from these two


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

There's nothing wrong with grade horses... Personally they shouldn't be bred unless they are above and beyond anything anyone can imagine. There are more than enough grade horses out there. Also any horse, more so with grades, should be tested for anything and everything before breeding. There are more than enough genetic diseases out there that can easily be stopped with not breeding of carriers and i find it horribly irresponsible to be breeding horses willy nilly without testing.


ETA I own three grade horses myself. So have nothing against them.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

JennyVee said:


> . One didn't make it (the mare was in her late 20s and I believe she aborted late term)


I know it wasn't your doing but that is so sad


----------



## JennyVee (Feb 22, 2013)

Golden Horse said:


> I know it wasn't your doing but that is so sad


I know, it broke my heart when I heard.  The mare meant a lot to me, She was the first horse I ever rode at my lessons. She's now in her 30s and I'm pretty sure she is still having babies every year. I hate that, but there's not much I can do, I guess. :/


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

No you cant do much, but that is so not fair on a mare, but hey, that's just my opinion.


----------



## JennyVee (Feb 22, 2013)

NdAppy said:


> There's nothing wrong with grade horses... Personally they shouldn't be bred unless they are above and beyond anything anyone can imagine. There are more than enough grade horses out there. Also any horse, more so with grades, should be tested for anything and everything before breeding. There are more than enough genetic diseases out there that can easily be stopped with not breeding of carriers and i find it horribly irresponsible to be breeding horses willy nilly without testing.
> 
> 
> ETA I own three grade horses myself. So have nothing against them.


You're right, and I wouldn't use her for a breeding program or anything like that  I'm planning on this being the last foal for both of them. I was actually considering buying a new horse, but then thought hey, I've got these two horses that I love so many different things about, why not combine them? Then have the baby trained for what I would be using it for (just pleasure riding, mostly)? If the foal is a colt, he will be gelded along with his daddy and if it's a filly, she won't be bred. So no more breeding going on here! And you're right about the testing, I should have had it done. Instead, I went by what previous owners told me and I should know better. I hate this saying, but what's done is done at this point, there's no going back now, but I hope and pray the foal will be a healthy, happy baby with a long life ahead of it.


----------



## JennyVee (Feb 22, 2013)

Golden Horse said:


> No you cant do much, but that is so not fair on a mare, but hey, that's just my opinion.


That's my opinion, as well! Poor girl... Hopefully they retired her and I just saw another horse's foal near her and not her own. They do keep her in with the other foals sometimes so she can help "teach them the ropes."


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Yep what's done is done, but I feel it should at least be mentioned a lot of the time as there are _a lot_ of people who read the forum who aren't members. Every little bit of education can help someone somewhere.


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

NdAppy said:


> Yep what's done is done, but I feel it should at least be mentioned a lot of the time as there are _a lot_ of people who read the forum who aren't members. Every little bit of education can help someone somewhere.


Word.



JenntVee. Just out of curiosity do you know any of the mares bloodlines?


----------



## JennyVee (Feb 22, 2013)

Roperchick said:


> Word.
> 
> 
> 
> JenntVee. Just out of curiosity do you know any of the mares bloodlines?


Unfortunately, no I don't know for sure. The lady I bought her from lied to me about a lot of things. She told me she was green broke, needed an experienced rider, has a black mark on her face because of a fight with other horses in the pasture (she was "bullied"), had a great foaling background, and she did not have an abusive past. She said she was previously registered, but the papers were not passed on by the original owner. I got a random friend request on facebook and it turned out to be the girl SHE bought her from. She's not green broke (I could tell when I rode her, too--I'd put a child on her, she's great), she got the mark from being abused, and it turned out BLONDIE is quite the bully herself sometimes, hah! I couldn't believe it, really. Even if she did have a not-so-good background, she's the most spoiled horse I know 


*** I just spoke with the HONEST previous owner and I was told the truth about the papers. They were not passed by the original owner so she is considered grade. She says she comes from a pleasure line, but she does not know much more than that.***


----------



## CCH (Jan 23, 2011)

JennyVee said:


> *** I just spoke with the HONEST previous owner and I was told the truth about the papers. They were not passed by the original owner so she is considered grade. She says she comes from a pleasure line, but she does not know much more than that.***


Papers not transferring with a horse can sometimes mean that the horse, in the case of a breeding animal, carries some sort of genetic defect. I would suggest at the very least you spend the $25 to check the mare for HYPP. If she is N/H or H/H she will require special care. It is important for the safety of anyone on or around her to know that.

As for the sire, if you know his APHA registered name, I would be happy to look him up for you and give you some information from APHA PLUS that isn't available on his papers. I would highly suggest registering him with PtHA as well. Because he has papers, PtHA would only cost $85. A membership is $45.

By registering the sire, I'm pretty sure you can then register the foal if it is solid. If the foal has enough qualifying white, you can skip the sire's registration and just register the foal.

I know you say you will always keep this foal and that you don't want to necessarily show it. *PLEASE* get the foal some PtHA papers. These papers:
1. are a reasonable fee;
2. will verify the horse's age/birthdate;
3. will provide you some show opportunities;
4. will provide alternative points opportunities if you don't want to show; and
5. will give a bit of added value to the foal.
Those are just some reasons I can come up with. I think papers would be one of the most responsible things to do for this foal.


----------



## JennyVee (Feb 22, 2013)

Hey guys, I have an update. I was doing my usual check over Blondie and when I lifted her tail, there was a brown, gooey blob stuck on the underside of her tail. I thought it was manure at first, but when I looked closer, i noticed it is some kind of thick discharge. I'm thinking mucus plug? We called the vet again and she says its normal. Blondie's vulva is also very swollen. Could we be getting closer??

We've been having lots of rain for the past few days which has made it very chilly out and it doesn't look like it's going to stop any time soon, so I'm hoping these aren't signs of the foal coming in the next day or so... she's no where near fully bagged up though.


----------



## JennyVee (Feb 22, 2013)

CCH said:


> Papers not transferring with a horse can sometimes mean that the horse, in the case of a breeding animal, carries some sort of genetic defect. I would suggest at the very least you spend the $25 to check the mare for HYPP. If she is N/H or H/H she will require special care. It is important for the safety of anyone on or around her to know that.
> 
> As for the sire, if you know his APHA registered name, I would be happy to look him up for you and give you some information from APHA PLUS that isn't available on his papers. I would highly suggest registering him with PtHA as well. Because he has papers, PtHA would only cost $85. A membership is $45.
> 
> ...


Thanks so much for all the info!! I'm definitely going to get her tested, as soon as this rain lets up! Hopefully everything will be cleared up by tomorrow. I read that you can do the hair or blood test... is this true? Will I need the assistance of a vet?

The sire's registered name is Sunday's Snazzy Lynx. I will also do my best to get the PtHA papers as soon as possible.


----------



## CCH (Jan 23, 2011)

JennyVee said:


> Thanks so much for all the info!! I'm definitely going to get her tested, as soon as this rain lets up! Hopefully everything will be cleared up by tomorrow. I read that you can do the hair or blood test... is this true? Will I need the assistance of a vet?


You can do the test either through UC Davis or Animal Genetics. 
Horse HYPP
Hyperkalemic Periodic Paralysis Disease (HYPP)

I see that UC Davis is actually $40 and Animal Genetics is $30. They are both good labs. All you need to do is print off the form, pull a small chunk of hair, and send it in. No vet required.



JennyVee said:


> The sire's registered name is Sunday's Snazzy Lynx. I will also do my best to get the PtHA papers as soon as possible.


Sundays Snazzy Lynx does not show up in the APHA database. Is there possibly a different spelling?


----------



## JennyVee (Feb 22, 2013)

CCH said:


> You can do the test either through UC Davis or Animal Genetics.
> Horse HYPP
> Hyperkalemic Periodic Paralysis Disease (HYPP)
> 
> ...


Great, thank you!

As soon as I posted that I started thinking it didn't look right... Hah! I'll have to dig his papers up now. I've always just called him Snazz.
I know for 100% sure his mother is Sonny's Sunday Lady. That's all I remember right now!


----------



## CCH (Jan 23, 2011)

JennyVee said:


> Great, thank you!
> 
> As soon as I posted that I started thinking it didn't look right... Hah! I'll have to dig his papers up now. I've always just called him Snazz.
> I know for 100% sure his mother is Sonny's Sunday Lady. That's all I remember right now!


Sonnys Snazzy Lynx foaled 5-13-01
He has had 2 listed owners (the breeder and someone who purchased him on 9-7-02)
He has no APHA registered offspring.
He is parentage verified. 
He has never shown in APHA competition.
He has 1 full brother.

I can tell you from his pedigree that it is possible for him to be homozygous tobiano. He is also E/e, meaning heterozygous for black. I can also tell you that it is very possible for him to also carry frame overo.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## JennyVee (Feb 22, 2013)

CCH said:


> Sonnys Snazzy Lynx foaled 5-13-01
> He has had 2 listed owners (the breeder and someone who purchased him on 9-7-02)
> He has no APHA registered offspring.
> He is parentage verified.
> ...


Thank you so much!!
I have a document from Shelterwood Laboratories that says: "RESULTS: REQUIRED GENETIC FACTORS RELATING TO HOMOZYGOUS TOBIANO COLORATION ARE HOMOZYGOUS B (BB) IN THE ALNUMIN AND HOMOZYGOUS S (SS) IN THE Gc SYSTEM. 2001 FOAL OF SONNY'S SUNDAY LADY EXHIBITED BB IN THE ALBUMIN AND SS IN THE Gc SYSTEMS. 2001 FOAL OF SONNY'S SUNDAY LADY MEETS THE BLOOD TYPING CRITERIA FOR BEING HOMOZYGOUS IN TOBIANO COLORATION. SINCE BOTH PARENTS ARE TOBIANO IN COLORATION, IT IS HIGHLY UNLIKELY THAT A SOLID COLORED OFFSPRING WILL BE PRODUCED BY THIS ANIMAL."


----------



## JennyVee (Feb 22, 2013)

The people I bought Snazz from got him when he was young (they are the third owners--they didn't bother getting the papers signed over to them because they buy/sell, but they ended up keeping him for almost 10 years). All they did was breed him to their own horses, that I know of. He has loooots of babies over there. They SAY they sell/buy, but they never sell.... They have the same horses they had when I took lessons 10 years ago. Very few are missing. Hoarders, maybe? >.>;


----------



## kassierae (Jan 1, 2010)

JennyVee said:


> Thank you so much!!
> I have a document from Shelterwood Laboratories that says: "RESULTS: REQUIRED GENETIC FACTORS RELATING TO HOMOZYGOUS TOBIANO COLORATION ARE HOMOZYGOUS B (BB) IN THE ALNUMIN AND HOMOZYGOUS S (SS) IN THE Gc SYSTEM. 2001 FOAL OF SONNY'S SUNDAY LADY EXHIBITED BB IN THE ALBUMIN AND SS IN THE Gc SYSTEMS. 2001 FOAL OF SONNY'S SUNDAY LADY MEETS THE BLOOD TYPING CRITERIA FOR BEING HOMOZYGOUS IN TOBIANO COLORATION. SINCE BOTH PARENTS ARE TOBIANO IN COLORATION, IT IS HIGHLY UNLIKELY THAT A SOLID COLORED OFFSPRING WILL BE PRODUCED BY THIS ANIMAL."


The only thing being homozygous for tobiano guarantees is that the foal gets one copy of the gene. Not necessarily pattern. It is unlikely, but possible. Here's a few very minimal tobianos:









Painted Dreams Ranch - Paint Horses
This one is homozygous









Also homozygous









Another homozygous tobiano


----------



## JennyVee (Feb 22, 2013)

kassierae said:


> The only thing being homozygous for tobiano guarantees is that the foal gets one copy of the gene. Not necessarily pattern. It is unlikely, but possible. Here's a few very minimal tobianos:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks!! I was wondering, I'm pretty sure I know the answer but---can walking horses carry the olws gene? This is my walking mare:








I did NOT want her bred with Snazz, but I came home one day and my father had put her with Blondie and Snazz while they were together. I was NOT happy, at all. They may have bred, I'm not sure. She doesn't really look pregnant, so hopefully she's not. If she is, is there a chance for a lethal white foal?


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Any horse that has pinto patterning can be frame overo, regardless of breed. That's why it's so important to get them tested.

If you think your TWH mare might be pregnant, better have a vet out to confirm it so that she can get the best prenatal care possible.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## JennyVee (Feb 22, 2013)

DraftyAiresMum said:


> Any horse that has pinto patterning can be frame overo, regardless of breed. That's why it's so important to get them tested.
> 
> If you think your TWH mare might be pregnant, better have a vet out to confirm it so that she can get the best prenatal care possible.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


That's what I figured :/
I'm almost sure she isn't, she doesn't look it, at all. But I will definitely have the vet out, soon.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

There's a member on here, KansasCitySpice, who has a mare whose only white is a tiny star. She had her tested and she was positive for frame.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## JennyVee (Feb 22, 2013)

Oh wow... I will be getting all of them tested asap.


----------



## JennyVee (Feb 22, 2013)

Update on Blondie: I saw her standing with her left side facing me and I thought "Man... She really doesn't look very pregnant, maybe I need to walk the pasture and make sure nothing bad happened..." the she turned and I said "OH, THERE it is!" Hahah, her side is sticking wayyy out. And it looked like the foal was trying to dig his way out, hah! It was so cute. Mommy didn't think so, though! I couldn't get a good view of her udder, but I will go out and do a more thorough check and hopefully get pictures.


----------



## Critter sitter (Jun 2, 2012)

Wow mama is so pretty.. Wishing you the best with your foaling


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Pull hair and send the samples in and you'll know within in a few days, on the testing for frame/OLWS that is.


----------



## sadiescreek (Oct 19, 2012)

WOW. Both your horses are extremly beautiful! I can't wait to see the foal. Hope the birthing goes smoothly and all the best to you all!


----------



## SnowCowgirl (Jun 3, 2010)

can't wait to see this baby 

it's hard to tell over the internet of course, but you really seem keen to learn which is awesome.

I have also had grade horses my entire life and registry matters NOTHING to me - but, due to this board actually, I've come to realize that if you CAN register the foal as anything (even a colour registry like PtHA), you should do it purely for the fact that even a silly half **** registry looks better than none. 

I'm breeding my draft mix mare to a Hanoverian stud and will be registering the foal with the Canadian Warmblood association haha.

I really like your stud, he's a very handsome boy!


----------



## CCH (Jan 23, 2011)

SnowCowgirl said:


> I have also had grade horses my entire life and registry matters NOTHING to me - but, due to this board actually, I've come to realize that if you CAN register the foal as anything (even a colour registry like PtHA), you should do it purely for the fact that even a silly half **** registry looks better than none.


I used to think PtHA was nothing but a color registry and that it was pointless. It is true that they are technically a color registry because they currently accept animals of unknown origin and do allow various breeds/types papers based solely on color. *However,* they have over 12,000 members, over 140,000 horses registered, and they approve over 350 shows each year. Plus they put on what I understand is a pretty good world show and participate on Color Congress. I know a fair number of APHA members/breeders who are frustrated with some things going on in the association who are participating more in PtHA competition and finding it enjoyable.

I participated in a joint approved APHA/PtHA show last fall and thought it was a blast to get to watch some of the mini's and other events I wouldn't normally see. I believe PtHA has done a good job in their effort to overcome some of the stigma associated with being a color registry which is why I support them through membership and registration of my APHA horses. It really is an excellent opportunity for grade horses to get documentation and the ability to participate in shows that are at a higher level than open club or 4-H.


----------



## amp23 (Jan 6, 2011)

Can't wait to see a baby!


----------



## countryryder (Jan 27, 2012)

CCH said:


> I used to think PtHA was nothing but a color registry and that it was pointless. It is true that they are technically a color registry because they currently accept animals of unknown origin and do allow various breeds/types papers based solely on color. *However,* they have over 12,000 members, over 140,000 horses registered, and they approve over 350 shows each year. Plus they put on what I understand is a pretty good world show and participate on Color Congress. I know a fair number of APHA members/breeders who are frustrated with some things going on in the association who are participating more in PtHA competition and finding it enjoyable.
> 
> I participated in a joint approved APHA/PtHA show last fall and thought it was a blast to get to watch some of the mini's and other events I wouldn't normally see. I believe PtHA has done a good job in their effort to overcome some of the stigma associated with being a color registry which is why I support them through membership and registration of my APHA horses. It really is an excellent opportunity for grade horses to get documentation and the ability to participate in shows that are at a higher level than open club or 4-H.



Sorry to high jack the thread for a moment,but CCH,since you are an PtHA member and have some knowledge of how it works,I have a quick question;is it at all possible to register a horse with PtHA,without a Breeder's Certificate,if that horse is not registered with an approved outcross registry? I have a grade Paint mare that I am wanting to register with them,but I have been unable to get ahold of the breeder,who was also stallion and mare owner at time of breeding,to get her to fill out and sign the Breeder's Certificate.. Her website is shut down,can't find any phone number for her,and she's not responding to emails,so not looking too promising.


----------



## cmarie (Dec 19, 2011)

I believe you can as color only unknown parentage it costs more.


----------



## countryryder (Jan 27, 2012)

cmarie said:


> I believe you can as color only unknown parentage it costs more.



That's what I was told,but then when I was filling out the application,it says if horse being registered is not already registered with an approved outcross registry,the breeder's certificate must be completed.So,now I'm confused..


----------



## JennyVee (Feb 22, 2013)

Thanks for the kind and helpful comments, everyone! 
I was able to record Blondie's foal moving today!! It's so cute! I'll be posting asap tomorrow  Her belly has dropped some and she looks like she's relaxing back there. She's got tons of signs, but NO BAGGING/WAXING! I have a feeling she's going to be the type to wait until the very last second!


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

countryryder said:


> That's what I was told,but then when I was filling out the application,it says if horse being registered is not already registered with an approved outcross registry,the breeder's certificate must be completed.So,now I'm confused..


Skip the breeding report, you are filing as an undocumented mare, the fee schedule on the right side of the registration paper says that it will cost $125 to register undocumented horses.


----------



## CCH (Jan 23, 2011)

Section C11(B)(1)(a) of the PtHA rule book states:

Proof of Ancestry: A complete breeder’s certificate must be submitted with the application for animals to be registered with pedigree or background shown. A current copy of the approved outcross Registration Certificate verifying current ownership and pedigree may be submitted in lieu of the breeder’s certificate. A copy of the sire and/or dam outcross papers if not PtHA registered, may be required.

Thus, I would write unknown for the name of sire and dam and leave the rest of the breeders certificate blank. As long as you check the undocumented box and pay the proper fee, it shouldn't be a problem. If you send the certificate, fees, and photos by email, PtHA is really good about contacting you right away with any issues.

I have never registered an undocumented horse, but that is the procedure I would use based on the rule. If in major doubt, you could call the association, but I don't think it is necessary.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## countryryder (Jan 27, 2012)

CCH said:


> Section C11(B)(1)(a) of the PtHA rule book states:
> 
> Proof of Ancestry: A complete breeder’s certificate must be submitted with the application for animals to be registered with pedigree or background shown. A current copy of the approved outcross Registration Certificate verifying current ownership and pedigree may be submitted in lieu of the breeder’s certificate. A copy of the sire and/or dam outcross papers if not PtHA registered, may be required.
> 
> ...



OK,thanks! I do know the name and registration number of the stud,should I fill that in,or not bother..


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

MOAR photooooos!!!


----------



## CCH (Jan 23, 2011)

countryryder said:


> OK,thanks! I do know the name and registration number of the stud,should I fill that in,or not bother..


If you don't own the stallion, you would need to fill out the breeder's certificate portion and have the sire's owner sign it. You would also need a copy of his papers to show that the person signing the certificate is the recorded owner. Since you have some information on the horse and his pedigree isn't completely unknown, it may be best to email pinto registration department.


----------



## countryryder (Jan 27, 2012)

CCH said:


> If you don't own the stallion, you would need to fill out the breeder's certificate portion and have the sire's owner sign it. You would also need a copy of his papers to show that the person signing the certificate is the recorded owner. Since you have some information on the horse and his pedigree isn't completely unknown, it may be best to email pinto registration department.



Thanks so much for your help! 


Now,back to Blondie and baby;we need some pictures!


----------



## JennyVee (Feb 22, 2013)

I'll be uploading some very shortly!.... As soon as I figure out what I've done with my phone! Hahah


----------



## JennyVee (Feb 22, 2013)

Here are the pictures I promised!! 

This one is from yesterday









And from today









I wasn't able to take many, it's pretty cold outside and I'm trying my best not to get sick!
Her belly is dropping again, like it was at the beginning of the month.
Her vulva looks the same, pretty much. More elongated and less swollen.
Still no bag!


Also, this is the mare we think might be pregnant---she is a little underweight right now. She always drops weight during the winter, no matter what, even if we double her feed! This one was taken right before we got her about 6 years ago (so you can see what she normally looks like when she's a little thin):









And this is from today(pardon the dirt, she likes mud! :]):









She normally doesn't have a belly like that!

We're going to have the vet check her when Blondie's foal comes (if she is in foal, she's a good ways behind Blondie). For now, we're treating her like a pregnant mare. I just wanted to see what you guys think!


----------



## BrieannaKelly (May 31, 2012)

Wishing you a safe and happy foaling! I'm very interested in what this baby is going to look like. I really like both parents ;-) Good luck!


----------



## JennyVee (Feb 22, 2013)

BrieannaKelly said:


> Wishing you a safe and happy foaling! I'm very interested in what this baby is going to look like. I really like both parents ;-) Good luck!


Thank you!!  I'm expecting a very interesting baby out of these two  Hopefully he/she will come out like mom and dad!


----------



## Army wife (Apr 29, 2012)

Could just be a hay belly with a lack of muscle.


----------



## JennyVee (Feb 22, 2013)

Army wife said:


> Could just be a hay belly with a lack of muscle.


Can they get hay bellies without eating hay? Lol! 
I had someone try to feel her belly, but she doesn't want anyone touching it longer than a second. Her belly is really hard, though. She also bagged up quite a bit about a week ago, but it has gone back down some. Clear liquid came out. Now she won't let us near her belly or her utters without acting like she wants to kick (she wouldn't, but she lets us know she wants to be left alone!). I guess we'll find out for sure when we have the vet out!


----------



## JennyVee (Feb 22, 2013)

Oh yeah, forgot to post the video! Hopefully you guys can see this 

Blondie's foal moving  | Facebook


----------



## myhorsesonador (Jun 21, 2009)

From your FB page, looks like you have a bum in the oven as well, congrats.


----------



## JennyVee (Feb 22, 2013)

myhorsesonador said:


> From your FB page, looks like you have a bum in the oven as well, congrats.


I do! And thank you very much!  Blondie's baby will be just a few months older than mine lol ^_^


----------



## myhorsesonador (Jun 21, 2009)

JennyVee said:


> I do! And thank you very much!  Blondie's baby will be just a few months older than mine lol ^_^


BAHHAHA I just saw that I said Bum not bun. my bad XD.


----------



## JennyVee (Feb 22, 2013)

myhorsesonador said:


> BAHHAHA I just saw that I said Bum not bun. my bad XD.


Ahahah it's okay, I giggled :3


----------



## Army wife (Apr 29, 2012)

JennyVee said:


> Can they get hay bellies without eating hay? Lol!
> I had someone try to feel her belly, but she doesn't want anyone touching it longer than a second. Her belly is really hard, though. She also bagged up quite a bit about a week ago, but it has gone back down some. Clear liquid came out. Now she won't let us near her belly or her utters without acting like she wants to kick (she wouldn't, but she lets us know she wants to be left alone!). I guess we'll find out for sure when we have the vet out!


Well what do you feed then? yeah, "hay belly" is just a term for fat belly. Are you talking about the paint mare bagging up?


----------



## wyominggrandma (Nov 4, 2009)

Has a vet actually checked either of these mares?


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

wyominggrandma said:


> Has a vet actually checked either of these mares?


Doesn't appear like it. Apparently the pinto mare wasn't supposed to be bred, but the OP's dad "accidentally" threw her in with the stud, too.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## JennyVee (Feb 22, 2013)

Army wife said:


> Well what do you feed then? yeah, "hay belly" is just a term for fat belly. Are you talking about the paint mare bagging up?


We have the mares on pasture, feed, and calf manna. We can't find any hay around here without fescue in it! And yes, I was referring to the b&w walking mare  She will not let me touch her teats or belly anymore, period. I'm assuming she's just irritated, she's never liked attention!


----------



## wyominggrandma (Nov 4, 2009)

Hmm, I notice the OP won't answer the question about the vet check? What is with horse owners who do not want to spend the money to have the vet out but want to know when their mare is due, IF she is due, if her stomach makes her look pregnant, when she will foal and wants to know by the photos they send?
My older gelding always looked pregnant....... ALWAYS ... Didn't need the vet to tell me he wasn't.
But, with mares, I am amazed at how many folks won't spend the money to have a vet check, but get online and act all worried and wondering what to do. Get the vet out, have the vet check and A: find out if the mare is even pregnant B: get a clue as to how baby is positioned, and C: do an ultrasound to find out a gestimate of when foaling might occur.


----------



## Druydess (Jan 25, 2008)

soenjer55 said:


> You don't owe anyone an explanation, even if they feel entitled to it, so don't worry. If passive-aggressively picking on people who post foaling threads on a horse forum actually did anything useful, they would have solved the problem that gives them their righteous purpose long ago.
> Do you know when they bred?


OMG!! You nailed it girl!!

WELL said!

Best of luck Jenny. No one has a right to judge. A few are rude here. We just ignore them. :wink:

Keep us updated. :lol:


----------



## wyominggrandma (Nov 4, 2009)

I hope the foaling(s) go well. I just asked a simple question about a vet checking the mares to see if they are pregnant. Then I asked a question about why people won't call a vet out to check a mare...
I am not being rude... Just curious


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

Oh but Wyoming-we are having a cute baby! Don't be a bummer and want us to call the vet or something! UGH. Blinders on. I really hope it all goes well for the mares sake, but if, heaven forbid it doesn't, these posters have noone to blame but themselves. Ignorance is bliss.


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

Yeah well if there are twins involved, a responsible owner would want to know....sooner than later.....


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

Muppetgirl said:


> Yeah well if there are twins involved, a responsible owner would want to know....sooner than later.....


Agree, but there are other things too-like how about just a fat horse who isn't preggo? Am I willing to lose sleep over that? Not really, but then I don;t have to get my gelding checked, even tho his belly is bigger than some here. Granter he cannot play the full/empty bag game.:wink:


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

Wow... the natives are restless tonight ... must be slow on the rest of the forum...


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

texasgal said:


> Wow... the natives are restless tonight ... must be slow on the rest of the forum...


Not restless....it just occurred to me to mention about twins because I just read a thread where a maiden mare had twins and both the twins died after much struggle by the mare. The mare was lucky to survive.


----------



## wyominggrandma (Nov 4, 2009)

No not restless, just amazed at how thread after thread this time of year asks the same question: My mare is getting fatter and fatter so must be pregnant. When does it look like she will foal? Not sure when she was with a stallion, but since she is fat, she must be pregnant.. Can anyone help me?
Why not just have a vet check? If a person can't afford a vet check for a pregnant mare, then hopefully they won't need to call a vet for an emergency during foaling or anytime.Not just calling on the phone, cause any REAL vet will not give a foaling date or "alls well, don't worry" when a pregnant mare is involved. I know, we got plenty of those calls daily and when asked if the vet would give advice over the phone concerning issues with foaling mares or pregnant mares with discharge, or whatever, we would say" the vet is not able to give advice about this without seeing the mare"... No vet should give advice over the phone without seeing the mare since the are liable for information given.
However, if they get the vet check, then they can come on board and say" my mare is pregnant, the vet says all is well, lets guess the due date"... Pretty simple.


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

Not restless....just wishing people would take proper care. It gets old after a while, to keep saying CALL A VET! (or in these cases, when vets should have checked these mares months ago.) I love to see a baby just as much as the next person, which is why I come to these threads, before y'all ask. But also believe in giving mom and baby the best chance possible. There are just so many things that can go wrong.


----------



## Druydess (Jan 25, 2008)

texasgal said:


> Wow... the natives are restless tonight ... must be slow on the rest of the forum...


LOL-- no kidding.. I seem to have read that the Vet had seen this mare...am I the only one??


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Druydess said:


> LOL-- no kidding.. I seem to have read that the Vet had seen this mare...am I the only one??


Right in her first post on this thread she says that she's not sure when the mare was actually bred, as she's a "shy breeder", won't breed with anyone watching and she was in with the stallion for at least a couple of months. She said she is sure the mare is pregnant because she didn't come into heat in May, so it had to be in March or April. No mention is made of the vet confirming the mare as being in foal and giving an estimated due date. The OP is guesstimating when the mare might be due based on her observations.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

And there is now a second mare who is "getting fat". :-/


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

franknbeans said:


> And there is now a second mare who is "getting fat". :-/


Who, don't forget, was "accidentally" tossed in with the stud by the OP's dad. *headdesk*
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## countryryder (Jan 27, 2012)

If you take a look on,I believe page 2,OP says that mare has been seen by the vet..


----------



## Druydess (Jan 25, 2008)

countryryder said:


> If you take a look on,I believe page 2,OP says that mare has been seen by the vet..


Exactly.
And she has called the Vet twice since she was seen. The Vet, being a professional, I would think would ascertain whether a visit was warranted and respond accordingly. Unless I'm missing something, the OP is attempting to pin down a potential foaling date based on her mare's present symptoms, due to an unknown conception date as a result of pasture breeding.
This is the original post's focus.
It is not up to any of us to judge whether or not her horses are "breed-worthy." She didn't ask that, and she has every right to breed two horses she loves to keep the resulting foal.
She also has had a Vet out and is in contact with the Vet regularly. Haranguing her for not having a Vet out when she's had a Vet out is ridiculous..
There's a way to educate and suggest that helps and informs people, and there's a way to do just the opposite.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

countryryder said:


> If you take a look on,I believe page 2,OP says that mare has been seen by the vet..


Just went through all twelve pages of this thread. The only time a vet was mentioned was on page 8 when I suggested she have the vet out to look at the TWH mare to see if she is indeed in foal, and then on page 9 where the OP says they'll "probably" have the vet look at the TWH mare when the first mare foals.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Druydess (Jan 25, 2008)

DraftyAiresMum said:


> Just went through all twelve pages of this thread. The only time a vet was mentioned was on page 8 when I suggested she have the vet out to look at the TWH mare to see if she is indeed in foal, and then on page 9 where the OP says they'll "probably" have the vet look at the TWH mare when the first mare foals.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Drafty-- there's a response to MsB that sates the Vet was out. With so many pages-- it's easy to miss. I had to really look as well.


----------



## countryryder (Jan 27, 2012)

Top post on page two asks if mare has seen vet,second post is by the OP stating that yes,she has.
At least that's what's showing up on my computer..


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Vet saw her... does that mean the vet examined her, looked at her from five feet away or across a field going "yep that's a horse." It doesn't. It just says the vet saw her... not that they examined or did anything with the mare.


----------



## Druydess (Jan 25, 2008)

I don't know many Vets that use up the gas in their trucks, drive god knows how far to a client, spend their time- just to say, "Yup-- that's a horse."  None of my 3 Vets do.
Nor do they elect to pass up a medical opportunity if a client calls them and there's a potential need to see said horse.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

And no one said the vet came out there to see that horse either. :wink: They do make farm calls for other reasons as well...


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

.... which is her business, really. Just like whether she chooses to answer the questions or not ...

I'm sorry it bugs you, but she's not obligated.


----------



## Druydess (Jan 25, 2008)

texasgal said:


> .... which is her business, really. Just like whether she chooses to answer the questions or not ...
> 
> I'm sorry it bugs you, but she's not obligated.


No kidding..
Oh for god's sake... it appears to be time to move on..
We'd need a slew of Vets to save the dead horse getting beaten here.. 
LOL :rofl:

OP-- there are great people here-- let us know how things progress.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

*shrugs* didn't say it did now did I?


----------



## wyominggrandma (Nov 4, 2009)

Yes she has.
That is what the OP answered to the question "has she seen a vet". Doesn't say the vet examined her. Doesn't say when she saw a vet. 
A vet is a professional.. Yes, that is true. Having worked with vets for 40 plus years, I know enough that a vet will not give "she is okay, don't need to see her" advice. What a vet will say is"do you want me to come out?" and the owner might say" well, maybe not now, will decide in a day or two and let you know" and the vet might say" okay, well she will probably be fine, keep me informed".
Most vets are very concerned when a mare/foal situation is brought to their attention. I don't believe for one minute that a vet would not want to come out and examine a mare when the owner has so many questions , doesn't know when the mare was bred for sure, doesn't know when mare is due. A vet is not going to just say" sounds like she is fine" if there is a chance that mare might be , oh lets say, aborting foal. Or developing an infection. Or in labor, not go out, and end up with a dead mare and or dead foal.
I'm sorry is some of you think this sounds rude, but this type of thread is so common... A vet that EXAMINES the mare is going to be able to give lots of advice based on size of foal etc..... Nobody can look on the outside of a mare and make a guess at due date or whatever.
We had a rancher bring in his "pregnant" mare who was not showing any signs of labor. She had been checked in foal early and was in foal. She gained weight, had bagged up... All the signs, but this rancher knew enough to think something might be wrong. We ultrasounded mare, then did rectal. Mare was open. She gained weight, looked pregnant, acted pregnant, rancher had even seen "movement" which was guts/gas movement, but mare was open. Had obviously reabsorbed early on, but still acted pregnant. Yep, he paid the vet to find out what was going on. 
Just seems its a really easy thing to do. Maybe if they have the vet check mare and find its not pregnant, they will feel stupid for having claimed mare was pregnant, baby was moving, etc. 
I would rather know my mare was pregnant, instead of guessing


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

Actually, there is the second mare who we KNOW has not been seen by the vet at all-has it occurred to you that perhaps some of us were referring to that one too? I lose patience with folks who accidentally put studs in with mares and DO NOTHING-then, months later decide to get concerned. Better late than never I guess, but still not enough concern to actually ask a vet to LOOK AT HER! Sorry, it won't go away if you ignore it.


----------



## Druydess (Jan 25, 2008)

OP-- the pics of her prior baby are lovely. The advantage is that you have an experienced mother and that should be a little less of a worry. Do you have any other info re: her prior foals?


----------



## JennyVee (Feb 22, 2013)

DraftyAiresMum said:


> Doesn't appear like it. Apparently the pinto mare wasn't supposed to be bred, but the OP's dad "accidentally" threw her in with the stud, too.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


It was no accident, he wanted the walking mare bred and I didn't. If you're going to comment, please read more thoroughly!


----------



## JennyVee (Feb 22, 2013)

wyominggrandma said:


> Yes she has.
> That is what the OP answered to the question "has she seen a vet". Doesn't say the vet examined her. Doesn't say when she saw a vet.
> A vet is a professional.. Yes, that is true. Having worked with vets for 40 plus years, I know enough that a vet will not give "she is okay, don't need to see her" advice. What a vet will say is"do you want me to come out?" and the owner might say" well, maybe not now, will decide in a day or two and let you know" and the vet might say" okay, well she will probably be fine, keep me informed".
> Most vets are very concerned when a mare/foal situation is brought to their attention. I don't believe for one minute that a vet would not want to come out and examine a mare when the owner has so many questions , doesn't know when the mare was bred for sure, doesn't know when mare is due. A vet is not going to just say" sounds like she is fine" if there is a chance that mare might be , oh lets say, aborting foal. Or developing an infection. Or in labor, not go out, and end up with a dead mare and or dead foal.
> ...


As I said before, we will have the vet out soon. She did in fact say (about the mare we KNOW is pregnant), and I quote "Everything you said is normal, there is no reason for me to come out right now. If she starts bleeding or showing any signs of colic or anything, call me and I'll be right out."


----------



## JennyVee (Feb 22, 2013)

You know what, I do NOT owe any of you an explanation for a single thing I do. I have never been treated this way, on any website. The majority of the people who have posted on my forums have been incredibly rude. Instead of assuming someone is a bad horse owner, try READING or simply politely asking a question; then be a jerk when they give you the answer you don't want. Sorry I'm not perfect like you all.

Thank you very much to everyone who has helped me and treated me well, it means a lot. If any of you would like to keep up with Blondie's pregnancy, please message me and I will share updates via e-mail or facebook. I will not be back on this site. I have enough drama in my life!


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

I'm sorry you feel you need to leave cause of all of the negativity. I hope you'll reconsider and stay, there's many of us who would like for you to stick around and share your horses with us.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Nobody is perfect, but what we try and do is get better, by learning.

The very basics of having animals is having vet care when they need it. 

I'm sorry if you are leaving, but the fact is the breeding section on any forum can be a rough ride, but then breeding is a tough business.

The lucky get cute foals and healthy mares, but it's easy to end up with dead bodies, THAT is why people scream about getting a vet.


----------



## JennyVee (Feb 22, 2013)

HorseLovinLady said:


> I'm sorry you feel you need to leave cause of all of the negativity. I hope you'll reconsider and stay, there's many of us who would like for you to stick around and share your horses with us.


I may, I'm just stressed. I'm pregnant, I overreact about things sometimes--I can't help it! Hahah


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

JennyVee said:


> I may, I'm just stressed. I'm pregnant, I overreact about things sometimes--I can't help it! Hahah


 Just remember that there's people here that has your back, I am one of them.


----------



## JennyVee (Feb 22, 2013)

Golden Horse said:


> Nobody is perfect, but what we try and do is get better, by learning.
> 
> The very basics of having animals is having vet care when they need it.
> 
> ...


I just wish some people would take the time to read everything before judging me (not referring to you, but people who recently started commenting). The walker mare is my father's horse, not mine---technically he bought her for me to ride, but she is his. He has her papers and everything, not me. He pays for her feed and vet bills--I told him to get a vet out to REALLY check and he said he would. She's been "looked at" and he was told she isn't. They checked for movement and a heartbeat (stethoscope), on two different occasions, but nothing. I just wanted to see what everyone else thought.
I told him when I bought Snazz-- "She's a walking mare and he's a paint; I don't want them bred." I came home and he had her out there. There wasn't much I could do at that point. Kitty is a rather vicious mare at times(another reason why I didn't want her bred--I wasn't sure if she would be too fond of a foal), she may not have even let him come within ten feet of her. That's why I was unsure about whether to consider her pregnant or not. If she were my horse, by all means, a vet would have been out already--but I have my own horses (and soon to be foal AND human baby) that I need to put all of my money back for. All I can do is advise that he get the vet out asap.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Just FYI you can't hear a foals heart beat via stethoscope.


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

theres only two topics on here that I ever see really get vicious sometimes.....amd that's breeding and slaughter.

these topics are like a gladiator pit. everybody is super ready to pull out the claws and go at it at the drop of a pin sometimes lol

you just have to brush it off. remember....this is an INTERNET FORUM. so its going to be very diverse and its pretty guaranteed that nobody is really gonna pull any punches on the internet haha.

so don't worry about it. you are the only one with the full story here and its your story to give whether you feel like it or not....I personally hope you do because I REALLY want to see the baby from these two lol


----------



## JennyVee (Feb 22, 2013)

NdAppy said:


> Just FYI you can't hear a foals heart beat via stethoscope.


I didn't think so, but eh. Confused me when they tried, but I just let them go about their business.


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

JennyVee said:


> I didn't think so, but eh. Confused me when they tried, but I just let them go about their business.


Looking and listening from the outside does not confirm a pregnancy. Exams must be internal, either a palpation or ultrasound. The only way to determine a mare is infoal with a palp or ultrasound is if there are feet sticking out :wink:


----------



## Druydess (Jan 25, 2008)

JennyVee said:


> You know what, I do NOT owe any of you an explanation for a single thing I do. I have never been treated this way, on any website. The majority of the people who have posted on my forums have been incredibly rude. Instead of assuming someone is a bad horse owner, try READING or simply politely asking a question; then be a jerk when they give you the answer you don't want. Sorry I'm not perfect like you all.
> 
> Thank you very much to everyone who has helped me and treated me well, it means a lot. If any of you would like to keep up with Blondie's pregnancy, please message me and I will share updates via e-mail or facebook. I will not be back on this site. I have enough drama in my life!


No-- you do NOT owe anyone anything. Please do not judge the majority of us by the few. Many of us are appalled at the lack of manners and courtesy so lacking here and on other forums. If you let the few influence you, they are encouraged in the same behaviors. Please keep speaking with us and interact with those who aid and encourage you. It IS difficult, but if you ignore the ones that needle you, they do go away.


----------



## HollyBubbles (Jun 22, 2009)

SunnyDraco said:


> Looking and listening from the outside does not confirm a pregnancy. Exams must be internal, either a palpation or ultrasound. The only way to determine a mare is infoal with a palp or ultrasound is if there are feet sticking out :wink:


Or blood tests


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

HollyBubbles said:


> Or blood tests


Maybe there actually is a way to determine from the outside if a foal is baking, if you are lucky enough to see distinguished kicks under the belly in front of the udder or on the sides of the tail head (knocking on their exit) :lol:


----------



## wyominggrandma (Nov 4, 2009)

I was not being rude if I am one being talked about. 
I KNOW from lots of years of experience that a vet WILL come out if you ask them too. NO vet is going to say "everything sounds great, just watch and I will come out if you want" IF the owner of the horses says" PLEASE come out and check my mare, I am worried".
I have seen many mares confirmed in foal reabsorb them at an early date and still act and look pregnant. I have witnessed dead foals who the owner thought everything was fine. I have watched mares die from a set of twins, or a too big foal. I have seen lots and lots. I have helped lots and lots. 
I get concerned when someone comes on the forum and insists all is good, the vet doens't need to come out. Maybe there is an issue that the owner doesn't see is going on, but tells vet that "she is walking around with her tail up, there is a slight discharge, etc" when explaining and the vet says" well, sounds ok". However, since the owner is not a vet, how does he/she know that the slight discharge is the signs of infection or a dead foal? Does the owner realize the mare is having labor pains, but the foal is not in the correct position and can't progress, so after a day or so, they end up with a dead mare/foal?? Does the owner know what the temp of the mare is? The list goes on and on.
I hope everyone gets the foal of their dreams and all goes well. I don't feel like I am bashing or being rude. I just know the realities of pregnant mares and foals and have dealt with alot of the bad side of reality when mares are not seen by vets...... Not just horses but dogs, cats etc. Sure, some are lucky, animal gets bred, has a normal pregnancy and has baby or babies. But, lots more you don't hear about are bad: dead mare, dead foal, dead mom and having to hand raise 14 babies by bottle, dead puppies.
Breeding is a hot topic. I always hope for the best, but as everyone knows even the "normal" foaling can go horribly wrong.
So, when the mention of a vet is so casual" yes, the vet saw her" "Yes I talked to the vet on the phone and she said all was well" and people continue to ask WHEN, at what stage in the mares pregnancy did the vet examine her" its not to be rude, its to see if more information is forthcoming.
When you come onto a forum and ask"will my mare foal sooner, or now or when will my mare foal" people will ask questions to see if they can help come up with the answer.
So, when some on here say that others are being rude, how about instead, thanking them for their questions and answers that they give from EXPERIENCE, not say they are rude for trying to help.


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

Jenny, rest assured, everyone on this forum isn't perfect. We've had experienced breeders -- this year -- that came on and posted "oops, I went out to the mare pen this morning and there was a baby." .. no vet check, no planned breeding. But it was aaallll OK -- "things happen" because they were an established member of this forum.

There is a HUGE double standard when it comes to newcomers who may not have the knowledge, or don't seem to fall lock step with the few outspoken holier-than-thous..

They all think they know your circumstance, your motives, your vet .. bla bla bla bla .... their experience is the ONLY experience ... bla bla bla ...

I'm sure they are coming from a place of "wanting to help" .. but it really comes off like they think they know it all and expect you to follow their advise without blinking.

Just know that MANY MANY MANY more people have different real life experiences behind them that know not everyone has the same experience, plan, resources, or ideas. It's ok. 

I, personally, want to thank you for coming on board and sharing your experience with us. EVERYONE can learn from everyone else, and nobody has the corner on the this-is-how-you-have-to-do-it market.

Continue sharing ... learn and use what you can .... ignore what you want to go away.

Welcome.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

When it comes to breeding, and health then it is not only newbies that have a rough ride when it comes to calling the vet.

I was given a rough ride here, and an even rougher ride on another board about calling a vet for Ace, when we were waiting for Angel. My vet and I were in regular contact, and he was happy that everything was fine, as was I, but many many others thought she should be checked out. IF I had been worried, the vet would of been here in a shot, like he was when Ace had colic. We have a great relationship, he knows all my animals, he knows that I neither panic and call him the whole time, but that I am quite happy to call and discuss things if I am at all concerned.

I was concerned about Ace, in fact that was one of the reasons I may never have another foal here, the only mares I have now I wouldn't want to risk losing, and breeding is ALWAYS a risk. But that risk is much lessened by having great vet care available.


----------



## Red Cedar Farm (Dec 19, 2012)

SOOOOOO....... Back to the baby. Any updates???


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

texasgal said:


> Jenny, rest assured, everyone on this forum isn't perfect. We've had experienced breeders -- this year -- that came on and posted "oops, I went out to the mare pen this morning and there was a baby." .. no vet check, no planned breeding. But it was aaallll OK -- "things happen" because they were an established member of this forum.
> 
> There is a HUGE double standard when it comes to newcomers who may not have the knowledge, or don't seem to fall lock step with the few outspoken holier-than-thous..
> 
> ...


 Seen as I sense you are passive aggressively calling one of the members here out because her mare had an unexpected foal, why don't you link to her thread and perhaps let her defend herself. She has a very good explanation for the situation she found herself in, and the VET told her that the marenwouldn't be able to carry a foal. It wasn't an 'oops' mistake and she did and does seek out a vet. I wouldn't call that 'holier than thou' I'd call that 'responsible'.


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

Actually, I'm not, Muppet. I'm saying that there are members that would be REALLY ugly to some people for that same scenerio .. but not to others.

I have no problem with what happened in that instance. She didn't do anything wrong ......... either.

Kinda my point .. *wink*


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

texasgal said:


> Actually, I'm not, Muppet. I'm saying that there are members that would be REALLY ugly to some people for that same scenerio .. but not to others.
> 
> I have no problem with what happened in that instance. She didn't do anything wrong ......... either.
> 
> Kinda my point .. *wink*


Why would anyone get ugly to someone else for the same situation? Would else could have possibly be done? I don't think we're quite that psycho enough to nail someone to the cross for being in the above situation, as ultrasounds and vet visits were done, regardless of the number of posts someone has? 



> *Texasgal*
> 
> Jenny, rest assured, everyone on this forum isn't perfect. We've had experienced breeders -- this year -- that came on and posted *"oops, I went out to the mare pen this morning and there was a baby." .. no vet check, no planned breeding. But it was aaallll OK *-- "things happen" because they were an established member of this forum.


No vet check? No ultrasounds? Because I was there, personally. 
So watch how you word things.


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

WSA .. this is not an attack on your sister. I was not calling her out (or I would have) I have NO problem with her surprise filly.

The fact is, people get a hard time on here for FAR LESS that an "oops", and very similar "oopses" .. lol .. My point, which seems to be lost on so many, is the double standard.

Your sister didn't do anything wrong. Stuff happens. I love the filly. I love the whole story. Sometimes the oopsies are the best blessing.

This thread needs to be about the OPs mare(s) and HER pending blessing.


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

texasgal said:


> WSA .. this is not an attack on your sister. I was not calling her out (or I would have) I have NO problem with her surprise filly.
> 
> The fact is, people get a hard time on here for FAR LESS that an "oops", and very similar "oopses" .. lol .. My point, which seems to be lost on so many, is the double standard.
> 
> ...


Ok, I'll forgive. 
When you look at it like that, it looks like you're saying there was no vet ever involved, in THAT situation. Which was untrue.

And yes, people will go a little batty over a "stud jumped the broken fence oops" then a "my vet messed up an ultrasound oops" but.. I won't say for good reason but... :lol:
You don't always have a lot of room for error in THOSE "oops".


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

Thanks, WSA .. I was afraid I'd stepped in it with you! lol.

Also goes to the point of "Even if you have the best vet care ..... stuff happens.."

*smile*


----------



## Red Cedar Farm (Dec 19, 2012)

AAANNNNDDDDD.... Back to the mare and her upcoming foal........


----------



## CCH (Jan 23, 2011)

JennyVee said:


> I told him when I bought Snazz-- "She's a walking mare and he's a paint; I don't want them bred." I came home and he had her out there. There wasn't much I could do at that point.
> ...
> If she were my horse, by all means, a vet would have been out already--but I have my own horses (and soon to be foal AND human baby) that I need to put all of my money back for. All I can do is advise that he get the vet out asap.


What you could do is consider gelding Snazz. With your own baby on the way and two possible foals, it might be the easiest thing to do. Now is a great time of year to do that. This way you wouldn't have to worry about the mares being bred back after foaling and he could be a great companion to the future weanlings.


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

Red Cedar Farm said:


> AAANNNNDDDDD.... Back to the mare and her upcoming foal........


Lol I think ur hint is getting lost in the sauce hahaha


----------



## Red Cedar Farm (Dec 19, 2012)

I'm beginning to get that same idea, Roperchick. *sigh*


----------



## Druydess (Jan 25, 2008)

Red Cedar Farm said:


> I'm beginning to get that same idea, Roperchick. *sigh*


Best thing we can do is respond/address only the posts that either address the OP's focus or respectful posts.
If we do, unrelated posts will die away, as they should. There's enough of us here to accomplish this.  I think many of us get the message Red Cedar Farm.


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

texasgal said:


> Jenny, rest assured, everyone on this forum isn't perfect. We've had experienced breeders -- this year -- that came on and posted "oops, I went out to the mare pen this morning and there was a baby." .. no vet check, no planned breeding. But it was aaallll OK -- "things happen" because they were an established member of this forum.


So since it is obvious you are talking about me I will put my word in. First off this was very much a planned breeding ( to the tune of a nearly $5000 in vet fees trying to GET her in foal and that is WITHOUTa stud fee or AI fees) Secondly the mare had extensive vet checks and ultrasounds and still has. So if you are going to use me as an example, I am totally ok with that but please state the facts accuratly. 

Now your actual point, your right, there is a double standered. You will also note that reading my replies I rarely ever critisize anyone for their breeding practices. I perfer that my mares are all very well bred, super good minded and conformed however if someone wants to breed their mare to raise a foal, good on them. I suggest mare checks and ultrasounds and post foaling check. 

To the OP I hope you the best of luck with your mare and foal. Keep in mind that 90% of pregnancies go great with no intervention. Keep us posted and look forward to pictures of the little one.


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

Aaand woosah. 










Babeh babeh babeh babeh babeh


----------



## JennyVee (Feb 22, 2013)

wyominggrandma said:


> I was not being rude if I am one being talked about.
> I KNOW from lots of years of experience that a vet WILL come out if you ask them too. NO vet is going to say "everything sounds great, just watch and I will come out if you want" IF the owner of the horses says" PLEASE come out and check my mare, I am worried".
> I have seen many mares confirmed in foal reabsorb them at an early date and still act and look pregnant. I have witnessed dead foals who the owner thought everything was fine. I have watched mares die from a set of twins, or a too big foal. I have seen lots and lots. I have helped lots and lots.
> I get concerned when someone comes on the forum and insists all is good, the vet doens't need to come out. Maybe there is an issue that the owner doesn't see is going on, but tells vet that "she is walking around with her tail up, there is a slight discharge, etc" when explaining and the vet says" well, sounds ok". However, since the owner is not a vet, how does he/she know that the slight discharge is the signs of infection or a dead foal? Does the owner realize the mare is having labor pains, but the foal is not in the correct position and can't progress, so after a day or so, they end up with a dead mare/foal?? Does the owner know what the temp of the mare is? The list goes on and on.
> ...


No, I was not referring to you. I have thanked EVERYONE, SEVERAL times for their questions and answers. Now yes, a few people could have worded things a little nicer (it's hard to determine the difference between hostility and a simple statement over the internet). The main people I am referring to are the ones who came on here and attacked my horses, not me--saying I'm stupid for breeding a grade mare, for breeding her with a stallion who is registered but has not been shown and all that, and just flat out being rude to them. My horses are BEAUTIFUL to me, and will make a fine foal, should everything go well. I'm not someone who just stepped onto the horse scene and decided to breed two random horses--Now yes, I will admit that previously I had never heard of OLWS, but a lot of people haven't. I made a mistake of not having them tested, but I know NOW and I'll never have to risk making such a mistake again. I am beyond thankful for everyone who told me about it and I made that clear. 

Once again, the mare in question about having not been thoroughly examined by a vet isn't my horse. I don't know why I'm getting so many questions about why I haven't done this and that. My father called our vet and said: "I have a mare would we think MIGHT be pregnant. Her belly is round and she looks like she might be bagging up a little bit. Would it be okay to wait until you come out to see Blondie for you to check her?" and she said "Yes, Blondie shouldn't take too much longer to foal. Until then, treat her like she is pregnant." I told him he should go ahead and have her out, but he was under the impression that Blondie would be foaling REALLY soon. Blondie has been holding off a little longer than we expected, so he WILL have the vet come out soon. I'll make sure of it.

I shouldn't have made a post about the walking mare in this forum because it's got a lot of people confused and me frustrated. The main reason I feel like people are being rude or whatever is because I'm pregnant and considered high risk. I have to rest most of the day because I could lose my child. It's heart breaking for my husband and I; this is our first. The ONLY thing that has been able to keep my mind at ease is "focusing" on Blondie's pregnancy. She's been doing so well, and I go out for a few minutes every day and just stand there, watching and feeling her foal move around. Then all of a sudden, I start hearing about dead foals and mares and it's CRUSHING me. I'm not usually like this, I can take hearing anything and be fine with it--but now that I have a child growing inside of me, everything has changed. I'm worried about everything, stressing about everything, and I don't need to be. I know this probably sounds like a bunch of whining and excuses, but I don't mean for it to. I'm just scared. You guys have no idea how worried I am about this foal, just as anyone should be, but I feel that some of you think I just don't care.


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

You come first over your horses. Stay as relaxed as possible and follow your doctors advice. And eat lots of chocolate, I swear it helps lol Good luck on the much more important baby! 

Like I said before most mares pregnancies go very well. There is no sign of danger so rest easy lady, it's all gonna be ok!


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Roperchick said:


> Aaand woosah.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


****
I so could have used this in previous threads. ::lol:


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

JennyVee said:


> I shouldn't have made a post about the walking mare in this forum because it's got a lot of people confused and me frustrated. The main reason I feel like people are being rude or whatever is because I'm pregnant and considered high risk. I have to rest most of the day because I could lose my child. It's heart breaking for my husband and I; this is our first. The ONLY thing that has been able to keep my mind at ease is "focusing" on Blondie's pregnancy. She's been doing so well, and I go out for a few minutes every day and just stand there, watching and feeling her foal move around. Then all of a sudden, I start hearing about dead foals and mares and it's CRUSHING me. I'm not usually like this, I can take hearing anything and be fine with it--but now that I have a child growing inside of me, everything has changed. I'm worried about everything, stressing about everything, and I don't need to be. I know this probably sounds like a bunch of whining and excuses, but I don't mean for it to. I'm just scared. You guys have no idea how worried I am about this foal, just as anyone should be, but I feel that some of you think I just don't care.


If it makes you feel any better, my mom had the same issue with me. Or of the sort. I guess I was ready and she wasn't and it was complete bed rest for MONTHS for her. I came out perfect! Okay... Maybe not PERFECT, but darn freaking close. :lol:
And hey, if I ever saw a reason for someone to whine, it's a knocked up women. :shock:

PS - I'd probably go for pickles over chocolate, personally.


----------



## JennyVee (Feb 22, 2013)

Thanks everyone, I'm sure it was quite clear I had a mini meltdown there. Hahah!

SO, updates on Blondie--- She's doing well! She waddles :3 Lol! She still looks tired, as usual. She SEEMS to be bagging up a little, but I may just be imagining things  She seems to be the same as she has been for the past month or so, except for the waddling--it's a bit worse! And she's dropping a little more. I hoping she keeps the foal in another week or so, we're having some icky weather coming up. I had a dream about the foal again--THIS time, it was a smoke color with white legs. So cute!


----------



## JennyVee (Feb 22, 2013)

On another note, MY baby seems to be doing very well and we find out the sex next week  Very exciting!

Oh, and in regards to the post about gelding Snazz---I posted about it already  I plan on gelding him later on (no more breedings though!!). Only thing is, he's such a great horse just the way he is! He has the temperament of a gelding already. I really want to keep him a stallion, just not breed him anymore, but I know that things happen...


----------



## Kayella (Feb 11, 2012)

If it helps you feel better, gelding them is all around healthier for them, and geldings seem to live longer lives than stallions do. And, do you have a horse for him to be turned out with? Being in a paddock alone sharing a fence with another horse just isn't the same as actually running with another horse. Gelding him would be in his best mental/physical interest.


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

WSArabians said:


> ****
> I so could have used this in previous threads. ::lol:


IKNOWRIGHT?! haha I have to restrain myself from posting it on all the drama threads lol. But sometimes I just can't resist


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

dittoing what Kayella said. Gelding him would also keep any other accidents from happening. Either mares getting out or him getting out, or someone putting someone in the wrong pasture.


----------



## Cweaver (Jan 23, 2013)

Fascinated and just read through every comment on this thread sooo... subbing. Good luck with your own baby as well as your mares!


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

WSArabians said:


> PS - I'd probably go for pickles over chocolate, personally.


Weirdo:wink:


----------



## toosexy4myspotz (Oct 7, 2007)

Golden Horse said:


> Weirdo:wink:


 
I second this!!!! I was pregnant with both of mine around easter and then now which is the worst because they put out the hard chocolate cadbury eggs....So I say go for CHOCOLATE!!! I wont touch a stinkin pickle!!!!!


----------



## Kayella (Feb 11, 2012)

WSArabians said:


> PS - I'd probably go for pickles over chocolate, personally.


Why not both? :lol:


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

Um...I've seen many different chocolate dipped creations....but a pickle


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Ok I actually vomited in my mouth...


----------



## CCH (Jan 23, 2011)

Kayella said:


> Why not both? :lol:


That looks like a giant turd on display for winning the world record of gross.


----------



## toosexy4myspotz (Oct 7, 2007)

CCH said:


> That looks like a giant turd on display for winning the world record of gross.


 
I thought it was a "turd" of some sort at first but that is SOOOO gross!!! I know pregnant people are suppose to have weird cravings but that is just out of this world yuck. LoL 

OP, please dont get any weird cravings like that LoL!!!!


----------



## Kayella (Feb 11, 2012)

Ahhh come on guys! It's like eating potato chips with ice cream(never done that)! Salty and sweet. Doesn't it sound delicious?


----------



## toosexy4myspotz (Oct 7, 2007)

Now potato chips and ice cream or fries and frosty, now that I can do!!! Yum.....but not the pickle. LoL tooo sour.


----------



## JennyVee (Feb 22, 2013)

Oh goodness, the thought of a pickle dipped in chocolate's got me feeling queezy! xD But I definitely wouldn't mind some fried pickles!!


----------



## Kayella (Feb 11, 2012)

JennyVee said:


> Oh goodness, the thought of a pickle dipped in chocolate's got me feeling queezy! xD But I definitely wouldn't mind some fried pickles!!


Fried pickles with ranch are the best!


----------



## WesternRider88 (Oct 30, 2012)

Both parents are gorgeous, I can't wait to see the baby!!!


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Really?! Now all I can think of is fried pickles my mouth is watering, mmmmmm


----------



## Reckyroo (Feb 5, 2013)

JennyVee said:


> Then all of a sudden, I start hearing about dead foals and mares and it's CRUSHING me. I'm not usually like this, I can take hearing anything and be fine with it--but now that I have a child growing inside of me, everything has changed. I'm worried about everything, stressing about everything, and I don't need to be. I know this probably sounds like a bunch of whining and excuses, but I don't mean for it to. I'm just scared.


That goes with being a parent - I think it's to do with hormones :lol:
Before having my boys, I would watch any horror film around - now, I don't even watch the news as the bad things play on my mind for ages!
My mare's having her first foal and i'm terrified for her and the foal even though she's done it before, but it's just in us to want everything to go ok and have a health outcome.

Try not to worry about the negatives, and focus on the positive posts.
There's always lots more to a story than we can write down on a forum - only you know the whole story (and i'm as guilty as the next person for missing out info and assuming everyone knows my story lol) and sometime people jump to conclusions due to simple lack of knowledge about a situation.

Good luck - mummy and daddy are beautiful - this is going to be one gorgeous baby. And good luck with your soon to be arrival too - there's nothing better than being a mum  xx


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Ohhh I so agree. My hubby says I live in a fantasy world because I refuse to watch, read or listen to any news. Far too depressing for this mamma.


----------



## Reckyroo (Feb 5, 2013)

FGRanch said:


> You come first over your horses. Stay as relaxed as possible and follow your doctors advice. And eat lots of chocolate, I swear it helps lol Good luck on the much more important baby! QUOTE]
> 
> The chocolate advice works for me :lol: (and i'm not pregnant, but hey ho) x


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

FGR I don't watch or listen to the news on mainstream TV. Not after my husband was deployed to Iraq.


----------



## toosexy4myspotz (Oct 7, 2007)

Oh I am so using you all for back up!!!! My husband thinks I am joking when I say I cant watch something. I used to be able to handle anything!!! Not now, that all went bye bye with child number one. Child number two, just got worse. So Jenny, Have no fear all of those feeling are very normal!!!

Also, most, actually all, of the foals I have ever seen that didnt make it were due to an owners neglect. Keep up with your mare, see to if she needs a vet then shes got one, if she starts foaling and you have any questions, call the vet, once the foal hits the ground, if you have any questions, call the vet. If you are not comfortable with something make them come out. I would rather spend $1000 on an emergency vet bill then to ever ask myself "what if". If something doesnt feel right call them, get them out there. Sooo many things can be prevented but some people just have the lack of education or the lack of "heart" for an animal giving birth. People IMO are ruined with the hospitals and the drugs to rely on giving birth. Mother nature is wonderful!!! She has ways of telling you things!!!


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

NdAppy said:


> FGR I don't watch or listen to the news on mainstream TV. Not after my husband was deployed to Iraq.


My heart hit the floor when I read this. Honestly it pains me that this is happening. I can't even imagine. For some reason your situation is one that, when I think about it, actually causes such pain for everyone involved. Thank you to you and your wonderful man. 

Sounds like we need to start a support group for wives and Mamas


----------



## Army wife (Apr 29, 2012)

NdAppy said:


> FGR I don't watch or listen to the news on mainstream TV. Not after my husband was deployed to Iraq.


True story! Although, we are lucky. My hubby is getting the boot early instead of deploying. His first tour sucked enough! Just missing his second one by the skin of our teeth! I don't even like to know what's going on when my hubby leaves for places like Korea. Bc without a doubt, there is gonna be some sort of problem when he leaves. Always seem to have that kinda "luck" lol.


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Kayella said:


> Why not both? :lol:


****
That's odd. 
I saw neither a pickle nor a "turd" but I shouldn't really say....  :lol:


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Kayella said:


> Fried pickles with ranch are the best!


Or southwest sauce.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Army wife said:


> True story! Although, we are lucky. My hubby is getting the boot early instead of deploying. His first tour sucked enough! Just missing his second one by the skin of our teeth! I don't even like to know what's going on when my hubby leaves for places like Korea. Bc without a doubt, there is gonna be some sort of problem when he leaves. Always seem to have that kinda "luck" lol.


My hubby was doing route clearance and I was pregnant while he was gone. Was such a sucky situation.


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

Army wife said:


> True story! Although, we are lucky. My hubby is getting the boot early instead of deploying. His first tour sucked enough! Just missing his second one by the skin of our teeth! I don't even like to know what's going on when my hubby leaves for places like Korea. Bc without a doubt, there is gonna be some sort of problem when he leaves. Always seem to have that kinda "luck" lol.


Except now they're cancelling the deployments for both 2nd and 3rd...budget cuts suuuck


----------



## Army wife (Apr 29, 2012)

Roperchick said:


> Except now they're cancelling the deployments for both 2nd and 3rd...budget cuts suuuck


I heard that. But more of a re-schedule instead of a cancel. Sure hope those guys don't have to go.


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)




----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

I'm sorry I can't help it!


----------

